# So who else is due to have their twins Feb 2012?



## bumpfortwo

I keep loosing track, so wanted to start this thread to see who else was having their twins in Feb 2012. I will hit the 37 week mark mid feb and will be team blue!. 

Be great to see how everyone else is doing xx


----------



## Misscheifmake

I will hit the 38 week mark on the 1st Feb so may just make it in there! :)

I'm team blue and pink!


----------



## wondertwins

Not quite February.... I will hit the 36 week mark on February 28, so we're probably having March babies, but I keep having to remind myself that it is a possibility that we'll have Leap Babies. :)


----------



## DippyTink

i should have been having march boys, but it looks like we are having a planned c-section in february around 36 weeks x


----------



## tripletsOMG

I will be 40wks feb 10th no signs of them coming sooner than that but I am prepared to meet them late Jan


----------



## _Vicky_

Awwwww I had a February due date too - two years ago!!! Where does the time go - good luck girls xxxxx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Our 40 wk mark is 2/29/12. My OB/GYN says he will be super impressed if I make it to 02/14/12 but my MFM says he predicts the babies will show up closer to 02/01/12 as I am measuring a little further along. We are also team blue! Has anyone else noticed how many twin pregnancies there are since conceiving them? Before my little guys were made, I never met ANYONE with twins... now they are EVERYWHERE! LOL


----------



## bumpfortwo

its funny how when you find out you are pregnant with twins its like we have twindar and notice anyone with twins. there is a lovely lady at our nursery who had idetical twins and she said it really is like a club and has found deeper friendships with other twin mums. i love chatting to her about the pregnancy and find comfort in her experiences.

So has anyone else had a revisit of morning sickness, am starting to feel it early morning and late morning again!


----------



## Miss MellyG

Me! My 40 weeks will be 28th Feb. planned section on Valentines Day. only 9 weeks today!! 


I agree with the twins club comment. It's a bond that we all shared I love it. All twin mums are so nice.

I love being a part of this club


xx


----------



## Peaves

I will be 40 weeks on 18th Feb! Still can't really believe that I will be having twins.......!


----------



## red mom2b

I'm 37 weeks on Feb 29th. It seems sooo far away


----------



## Bumblebee117

will be 40 weeks on march 5th, but hoping for my lil ones to grow at the current rate and have them out by 38 weeks - already so uncomfortable and i cant wait to cuddle them!!! x


----------



## busymum5

I will be 40 weeks Feb 12th 2012. Although likely to have them end of Jan xx


----------



## bumpfortwo

hows everyone feeling in the last few days in the run up to Xmas? 

personally i am thick with cold but looking forward to my 28 (although will be 29 weeks) scan on Thursday :) Def. feeling tired with a toddler in tow but its still the nights that get me big time as i constantly change position and just cannot seem to get into a deep sleep anymore.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

bumpfortwo said:


> hows everyone feeling in the last few days in the run up to Xmas?
> 
> personally i am thick with cold but looking forward to my 28 (although will be 29 weeks) scan on Thursday :) Def. feeling tired with a toddler in tow but its still the nights that get me big time as i constantly change position and just cannot seem to get into a deep sleep anymore.

I am right there with you, girl. I have given my mom full run for Christmas and she sure is running with it. Its nice for me cuz I have not done any shopping, cooking, decorating, nothin... :happydance: 

The nights get me as well... I have now developed a ripping/burning sensation under the skin on my left side. It is probably due to baby's position, but it hurts like hell. My hubby can get it to calm down by rubbing my belly, but it only helps while he's doing it... SOMEONE has to work! LOL

I hope you feel better. I finally managed the nerve to demand my C section from the Dr and I think he is gonna go through with it. I just hope he gives me a date soon so I can have a definite goal date. February feels like its never gonna get here.


----------



## Miss MellyG

I'm feeling it too.. had to get signed off work yesterday, 3 weeks! I'm so glad although I was meant to finish tomorrow anyway but at least they have to move my maternity start date from tomorrow to 9th Jan! Extra in my pocket. Plus my Dr said that I can get another sicknote of him again in 3 weeks if I want! 

But get this!! My work have said that they won't force me on to maternity until 4 weeks before my due date (due date officially is the 28th Feb) - which I thought ok fair enough, if I can keep getting sick notes up to Jan 31st then I'm on for a winner here.. as will get paid up to 2 weeks before babies are due to arrive. However my boss has said that because I know that they will be here for 14th Feb at the latest. then that is my due date! Erm.. no woman it's not! 

Cheeky sods!

Anyway, rant over. Considering I've been signed off (I actually played on the whole "Oh woe me I'm having twins") I'm feeling good! Ready for Santa coming on Saturday!

Mel x


----------



## DippyTink

Hello girls ! Well I've got three days left in work, and I never thought I'd say it - but I'm so glad that I've nearly finished ! I run a toddler room in a day nursery and by 4pm I am ready to go home ! my feet and ankles now resemble elephants feet by the end of the day ! 
Has anybody else started suffering with night time hip/ leg joint aches ? I sleep with a large pillow to support my bump, but when I wake up to use the loo (about 4 times a night !) then my legs don't feel like they aren't attached to my pelvis anymore ! My midwife wasn't particularly bothered when I told her - said it was Siactica ?!?
Also started this weekend with what I think are Braxton Hicks - they are a bit strange !!
Other than that, things are going well ! I can't believe my boys are coming in the next 7 weeks !!! 
Hope you are all well x


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Hey Dippy, right there with ya, girl! How far along are you? My hip pain sucks! Along with the ripping pain I feel on the left side of my tummy, and the pressure I now deal with in my vag... I feel fantastic! (sarcasm)

Oh... what did I get myself into?


----------



## bumpfortwo

DippyTink said:


> Hello girls ! Well I've got three days left in work, and I never thought I'd say it - but I'm so glad that I've nearly finished ! I run a toddler room in a day nursery and by 4pm I am ready to go home ! my feet and ankles now resemble elephants feet by the end of the day !

OMG dippytink and i thought just having one toddler around my feet would be hard work - bring on your maternity leave!


----------



## bumpfortwo

Miss MellyG said:


> I'm feeling it too.. had to get signed off work yesterday, 3 weeks! I'm so glad although I was meant to finish tomorrow anyway but at least they have to move my maternity start date from tomorrow to 9th Jan! Extra in my pocket. Plus my Dr said that I can get another sicknote of him again in 3 weeks if I want! But get this!! My work have said that they won't force me on to maternity until 4 weeks before my due date (due date officially is the 28th Feb) - which I thought ok fair enough, if I can keep getting sick notes up to Jan 31st then I'm on for a winner here.. as will get paid up to 2 weeks before babies are due to arrive. However my boss has said that because I know that they will be here for 14th Feb at the latest. then that is my due date! Erm.. no woman it's not!


how annoying mel, i agree with you your due date is 40 weeks probably some clause in employment law you can play on for that! as you say at least you got some time off now full pay xx


----------



## bumpfortwo

Can any of you who had your 28 week scan remember the estimate birth weights? had my 28 week and twin 1 is around 3.5lbs and the other 4lbs. kind of thinking i will follow my trend of having larger babies. i think the average at this time is 2lb 7 oz on the basis of having a 6lb baby by 37 weeks.

Any shares on baby weights are greatly appreciated... xxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

hey, my scanning dates all got a bit out of hand, i had one at 26 weeks and will have one next week at 30+3. 
the 26 week scan estimated their weight at 2lb for my girl and 2lb2oz for my boy! feel like i've grown a lot tho in the past 3-4 weeks!! 
crossing my fingers for a 12.02.2012 birthday! xx


----------



## bumpfortwo

Bumblebee117 said:


> hey, my scanning dates all got a bit out of hand, i had one at 26 weeks and will have one next week at 30+3.
> the 26 week scan estimated their weight at 2lb for my girl and 2lb2oz for my boy! feel like i've grown a lot tho in the past 3-4 weeks!!
> crossing my fingers for a 12.02.2012 birthday! xx

do you have your section booked for 12th feb?


----------



## Miss MellyG

bumpfortwo said:


> Can any of you who had your 28 week scan remember the estimate birth weights? had my 28 week and twin 1 is around 3.5lbs and the other 4lbs. kind of thinking i will follow my trend of having larger babies. i think the average at this time is 2lb 7 oz on the basis of having a 6lb baby by 37 weeks.
> 
> Any shares on baby weights are greatly appreciated... xxx

At 28 weeks ( well 29 really ) babies were 2lb 6oz & 2lb 4oz.

My section is booked for Valentines Day. 

Mel x


----------



## wondertwins

Bumpfortwo- I just had a growth scan at 27 weeks. Baby A was 2 lbs. 4 oz. Baby B was 2 lbs. 

Speaking of growth scans, I'm at the point where I don't like them. Of course I LOOOOVVEEE seeing the boys and knowing they're doing well, but at this point, the scans are downright painful because they take so long. (My boys are very tangled up so it takes a bit to get the measurements they need.) Yesterday, I actually started to get dizzy during the scan from lying on my back so long.


----------



## tripletsOMG

just wondering any one elses babies still changing position? Head down @ 30wks now breech @ almost 34 and terrified! weighing in @ 4lbs 12oz and 4lb 10oz how long will they keep changing.:cry:


----------



## bumpfortwo

tripletsOMG said:


> just wondering any one elses babies still changing position? Head down @ 30wks now breech @ almost 34 and terrified! weighing in @ 4lbs 12oz and 4lb 10oz how long will they keep changing.:cry:

my consultant said they can still move up to 36 weeks if there is room. When is your next scan?

I am only nearly 30 weeks but it seems twin 1 likes being traverse (putting massive pressure on the lower part of my bump and pelvis) and i've been told if he is still like it at 33 week scan combined with the fact they are already close to 4lbs now then i will be booked in for a planned C section at 37 weeks. Bit annoying as in theory they may move but i am also at the point where an end date is quite appealing. 

I know the feeling through there have been so many unknowns and the fact we cannot really get definitive answers for natural Vs CSections is so frustrating.

How are you feeling through tripletsOMG? 34 weeks seems like forever to get to for me but its only a month. 

xxxx


----------



## Alwilan

Triplets, feeling your frustration. My twin 1 was head down till 32 weeks and flipped. She was still breech yesterday, I thought she'd moved as was getting engagement pressure, but it was her bum! I had a homebirth last time, and although was going to hospital this time, was planning a natural, drug free delivery, but doesn't look likely. I worry about getting to hospital in time for a section too, as I have quite fast labours and like you these are babies 4 and 5. Good luck, hope they flip for you x

At 28 weeks mine were 2,7 and 2,8
At 32 weeks 3,13 and 4,8
At 34+4 weeks were 5,3 and 5,11


----------



## Misscheifmake

Oh my goodness, my babies are HUGE! Our 32 week scan was just before christmas and Boy weighed 5lb5 and girl 5lb3, i dread to think what the 34 week scan will bring, even the doctors were a bit shocked at how well they are doing for twins.

Mine are also both transverse and been told will hold off a delivery decision until 36 weeks when they will rescan me and see if the boy had decided to change to head down. Seems unlikely that they have much room in there to turn so think I'm heading for a c-section.

Is anyone suffering with food? I still just don't fancy eating much variety and get sick if I overeat but then constantly feel like eating - it's a no win situation! :)


----------



## wondertwins

Misscheifmake- I'm the same way with food. I want to eat all the time, but then I'm miserable when I over eat. Why do we punish ourselves like this? :haha:

Regarding position.... I'm only 27 weeks, so it's still early, but they are nowhere near engagement position. They are both semi-transverse and crossed over each other in an X. 

I have a question about C-sections. After talking it over with my doctor, we are opting for a scheduled C. My doctor says they will set it for about 11 days before my due date (38+3). However, in the very next breath he says that he doesn't think I'll actually go that long, and that late Feb/early March is more likely. So do they want me to go into labor? Does going into labor before the scheduled C affect they way they perform the surgery?


----------



## DippyTink

we went for our 30 week scan today and twin 1 is measuring 31 weeks (about 3 days ahead) and weighing 3lb 3. twin 2 is measuring 30 weeks and 4 days (which is about right) and weighing 3lb 1. 
OH was really pleased to see how much they've grown as he hasn't been able to get to a scan since November due to work. 
i have another scan and my consultant appointment on the 11th Jan, so fingers crossed we will find out what the plan is and dates etc. my boys are still head down - have been for a few weeks now, so I'm not sure what the consultant will say - not sure which birthing option i prefer to be honest - kinda got my head around a planned c-section so it will throw me if he says different now !


----------



## tripletsOMG

bumpfortwo said:


> tripletsOMG said:
> 
> 
> just wondering any one elses babies still changing position? Head down @ 30wks now breech @ almost 34 and terrified! weighing in @ 4lbs 12oz and 4lb 10oz how long will they keep changing.:cry:
> 
> my consultant said they can still move up to 36 weeks if there is room. When is your next scan?
> 
> I am only nearly 30 weeks but it seems twin 1 likes being traverse (putting massive pressure on the lower part of my bump and pelvis) and i've been told if he is still like it at 33 week scan combined with the fact they are already close to 4lbs now then i will be booked in for a planned C section at 37 weeks. Bit annoying as in theory they may move but i am also at the point where an end date is quite appealing.
> 
> I know the feeling through there have been so many unknowns and the fact we cannot really get definitive answers for natural Vs CSections is so frustrating.
> 
> How are you feeling through tripletsOMG? 34 weeks seems like forever to get to for me but its only a month.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I am feeling great! No complaints./ I have no more scans and DR says I can come for vitals any time 2-4wks:shrug: He isnt concerned @ all he has a lil u/s machine in office to check position though so maybe i will go at 36-37 to see if they are head down


----------



## bumpfortwo

well ladies we are now in 2012 - not long now!


----------



## Bumblebee117

bumpfortwo said:


> Bumblebee117 said:
> 
> 
> hey, my scanning dates all got a bit out of hand, i had one at 26 weeks and will have one next week at 30+3.
> the 26 week scan estimated their weight at 2lb for my girl and 2lb2oz for my boy! feel like i've grown a lot tho in the past 3-4 weeks!!
> crossing my fingers for a 12.02.2012 birthday! xx
> 
> do you have your section booked for 12th feb?Click to expand...

no i am going for a vaginal birth (fingers crossed) although i am telling my twinnies that they need to come out on the 12th! :) haaha, see if that works! xx


----------



## tripletsOMG

hello ladies i am 35+3 and feeling excited. My boys could decide to come any time really? Just wondering if u all are still pregnant how do u feel about delivery? soon we will be holding our bundles


----------



## Miss MellyG

Hiya :wave:

Had my 32 week scan today (even though I am 32+6)
Baby 1 is now 5lb & Baby 2 is 4lb 13.5oz - They have also changed positions, baby 1 is now baby 2 & vice versa. 

Nervous about delivery, well its not so much delivery but what is happening after.. like I am really going to have 2 babies! lol

Hope everyone else is well..

Mel x


----------



## bumpfortwo

tripletsOMG gosh 35+3 weeks... still seems so far away for me although am 31.2 now. Whens your next scan as am I right thats when they will be more focused on C Sec Vs natural birth?

Mel, looks like the babies are doing really well they are great weights so cool that you are planned valentines day

I agree although i've been through birth before it just seems like so many unknowns with twins and what may happen after. I keep thinking about holding them and we've been getting out all the baby stuff and so strange to see 2 bouncers and 2 of things.

As for me well I realised I cannot do this without being near family so can you believe I am upping the family (hubby and toddler) 8 hours back up north to be close to family! I think I must be mad, but I just need emotional support of good friends and family. So all change on consultants, midwives and scans. 

Hey wonder if anyone in the Feb group will end up having leap year twins??


----------



## wondertwins

Bumpfortwo- I'm not technically in the February group since my due date is actually in March, but I like to read all about what to expect in a few weeks. :) Anyway, February 29th is 36+1 for me, so leap babies are not out of the question. DH is pulling for this since he thinks it will get him out of little kiddie birthday parties. :haha:


----------



## tripletsOMG

no more scans i am having a hb and they are breech as of now not going to stress i have come so far=)


----------



## bumpfortwo

tripletsOMG not long now! hows it going any sign of those babies moving to head down?

personally i am not at 32 weeks, freaking out and really cannot sleep or get comfortable and just walking around waitrose is a mission! although impressed i managed to move house being this pregnant - and freaked that the consultant said i would have been given permission to do a long haul flight - i couldnt think of anything worse at this stage of the pregnancy.

hows everyone else doing? was going to ask who has names chosen i seem to be really struggling this time around...

xxx


----------



## Miss MellyG

only 28 days left now! Can't wait!

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

x


----------



## wondertwins

Wow, Melly! That will be here in no time!!!

Bumpfortwo- We have our names chosen. Unless I change my mind. :rofl:

I am 30 weeks today and had a doctor's visit. Everything seems to be good (BP, Hemoglobin, etc). However, it made me nervous that it took the doctor so long to find Baby B's heart beat. He found it on the same side as Baby A's. ??? He thinks Baby B is completely transverse now. I'll have my next ultrasound in 2 weeks, and we're going to start regular Fetal Non-Stress Tests. In other words, the doctor's office is going to become my new home away from home. :wacko: AFM.... I'm uncomfortable all the time and sleep is very ellusive. But I guess that's par for the course with twins. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Bumblebee117

hello ladies, 

hope everything is going well for you!?

had a hospital scare last Friday as I have, what i think, lost part of my mucus plug... sorry for tmi, it was green snot-like consistency and about half a cm big. when i arrived at triage, they monitored me and OMG, I had contractions every 8 minutes and they went up to over 130 in strength, not really painful, but uncomfortable very low down and they just felt like period cramps. they checked my cervix and it fortunately it was completely closed! phew... 

I cannot wait to meet our little ones and just hope that I can keep them in for at least another 2-3 weeks. I do have strong BH every day and feel nauseous, tired, exhausted and have horrible back pain. appt with consultant on the 26th as well as a scan, will update you on weights etc. :)

:hug: to all of you! xx


----------



## tripletsOMG

bumpfortwo said:


> tripletsOMG not long now! hows it going any sign of those babies moving to head down?
> 
> personally i am not at 32 weeks, freaking out and really cannot sleep or get comfortable and just walking around waitrose is a mission! although impressed i managed to move house being this pregnant - and freaked that the consultant said i would have been given permission to do a long haul flight - i couldnt think of anything worse at this stage of the pregnancy.
> 
> hows everyone else doing? was going to ask who has names chosen i seem to be really struggling this time around...
> 
> xxx

So surprisingly I am still pregnant. Had a test run @ 36wks prelabbor i guess went from closed and 20% effaced to 3cm and 60%; but it quit after 11 hrs:dohh: So i am just waiting for it to start up again. I feel a lil calmer now that I had a taste of wqhat it will be like with mw coming and setting up for our birth definately more relaxing staying @ home w/o worries of rushing to hospital.:thumbup: am i due first in this group by weeks of gestation not counting those who will be delivering early. Anyone elswe 37wks or more?


----------



## busymum5

Anyone elswe 37wks or more?[/QUOTE]

Trip I am 37 weeks on Sat. so just a few short days behind you! :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Trip and Busy- I'm looking to you early February moms as inspiration. I'm only 30 weeks and I'm already starting to get discouraged. I have had no complications with this pregnancy which is great! But if one more doctor, nurse or co-worker points out how "smoothly" my pregnancy has gone, I'm going to lose it. Medically, it has gone smoothly, but that doesn't mean it's easy physically. :( I hurt pretty much everywhere except my earlobes. I can't sleep. I can't breathe. And I still have a ton of stuff to do to get ready for the twins. 

If I'm feeling this way at 30 weeks, I cannot imagine how you ladies feel at 33, 36, 37 weeks.

Is anyone else still working? I'm in the US where we have really pathetic maternity leave benefits so I'm trying to save all my paid time off for after the babies are born. I am going to start working from home February 1, which I hope will be a lot easier because sitting at a desk in an uncomfortable office chair all day is killing my hips. I don't have to walk very much, but even the trip from my car to my office feels like a 5 mile hike.


----------



## tripletsOMG

wondertwins said:


> Trip and Busy- I'm looking to you early February moms as inspiration. I'm only 30 weeks and I'm already starting to get discouraged. I have had no complications with this pregnancy which is great! But if one more doctor, nurse or co-worker points out how "smoothly" my pregnancy has gone, I'm going to lose it. Medically, it has gone smoothly, but that doesn't mean it's easy physically. :( I hurt pretty much everywhere except my earlobes. I can't sleep. I can't breathe. And I still have a ton of stuff to do to get ready for the twins.
> 
> If I'm feeling this way at 30 weeks, I cannot imagine how you ladies feel at 33, 36, 37 weeks.
> 
> Is anyone else still working? I'm in the US where we have really pathetic maternity leave benefits so I'm trying to save all my paid time off for after the babies are born. I am going to start working from home February 1, which I hope will be a lot easier because sitting at a desk in an uncomfortable office chair all day is killing my hips. I don't have to walk very much, but even the trip from my car to my office feels like a 5 mile hike.

i think alot of my doing great is bc i quit my job very early. 2 of my kids are in school so i can rest i felt terrible 28-34wks but now feel great maybe my body has adjusted to it. My babies are also low so brething is ok but nose is stuffy i am fortunate to have a long torso even though im petite. good luck!:hugs:


----------



## bumpfortwo

i am just about to hit 33 weeks and just feel HUGE, walking around the supermarket peoples jaws are dropping. i tell them its twins and still a few more weeks to go and replies are still you are huge!

the heartburn is dreadful (both breech so heads under my ribs) and my stretch marks at the front of my belly are bad now. then again at 31 weeks they have told me the babies are combined 10.5lbs plus all the other stuff in there so guess its to be expected.

i am curious to see what other peoples inch measurements are of their bump, back around front of belly button. i am about 56 inches at 33 weeks.

busymum5 and tripletsomg looks like you are the first deliver in the feb club. tripletsOMG looks like you came close. 

xxx


----------



## bumpfortwo

OMG cannot believe this lady is 40 weeks with twins - walking at 33 weeks is a mission let alone shaking my bootie like this!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoHrAKC-hYk


----------



## Miss MellyG

bumpfortwo said:


> i am curious to see what other peoples inch measurements are of their bump, back around front of belly button. i am about 56 inches at 33 weeks.

My fundal height today was 48 & I measure 50 inches around my "waist" if thats what you can call it. 

Had a tough day today. My little boy was up last night being sick so I had very little sleep, went to the midwife at lunch & she started to ask questions & I just burst into tears. 
I think I overdid it this morning too as was walking around car showrooms looking for a new car. Think we have decided on the Citroen C4 Grand Picasso
The BH were really bad & she was trying to see if the babies were head down & really hurt me down below. Which made me cry even more. 

I know I'll be ok tomorrow after a good nights sleep, I was just caught on an off day but on a plus note.. she has pulled my next growth scan forward, so instead of waiting until the 6th Feb to see the little ones, I get to see them next Friday 27th Jan! :happydance:


With regards to work, my company policy is to not to force anyone onto maternity leave until 4 weeks before due date - which for me is the 31st January! There is no way I would have been able to work until then.. luckily I have a great Dr who on the 21st December signed me off work for 6 weeks. 


Good Luck triplets.... I check on your profile everyday to see if you are still around. Hopefully you wont be too long now. 
You too busymum! You 2 are the first ones to pop. Can't wait for you both

xx


----------



## tripletsOMG

bumpfortwo said:


> i am just about to hit 33 weeks and just feel HUGE, walking around the supermarket peoples jaws are dropping. i tell them its twins and still a few more weeks to go and replies are still you are huge!
> 
> the heartburn is dreadful (both breech so heads under my ribs) and my stretch marks at the front of my belly are bad now. then again at 31 weeks they have told me the babies are combined 10.5lbs plus all the other stuff in there so guess its to be expected.
> 
> i am curious to see what other peoples inch measurements are of their bump, back around front of belly button. i am about 56 inches at 33 weeks.
> 
> busymum5 and tripletsomg looks like you are the first deliver in the feb club. tripletsOMG looks like you came close.
> 
> xxx

last week i measured 51 fundal 111 girth:haha:


----------



## bumpfortwo

OMG so my girth is 142 CM at only 33 weeks - jesus! no wonder i waddle hahahahahah


----------



## wondertwins

bumpfortwo said:


> i am just about to hit 33 weeks and just feel HUGE, walking around the supermarket peoples jaws are dropping. i tell them its twins and still a few more weeks to go and replies are still you are huge!

I'm getting these same looks of surprise (or horror) from complete strangers. :haha: And I'm 3 weeks behind you. :dohh:



Miss MellyG said:


> Had a tough day today. My little boy was up last night being sick so I had very little sleep, went to the midwife at lunch & she started to ask questions & I just burst into tears.

Sorry about the tough day. :hugs: I had a similar bursting into tears experience this week. It was so stupid on my part, but I just couldn't stop the tears from coming. It shocked the nurse, so she found my doctor to come in and reassure me. He gave me a big bear hug and wrote his cell phone number down for me to call him at anytime. :flower: It was very sweet of him, but I felt like a bit of a baby. :blush: I can't wait to regain control of my emotions!!!



bumpfortwo said:


> OMG so my girth is 142 CM at only 33 weeks - jesus! no wonder i waddle hahahahahah

Mine is 116 CM at 30 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## Miss MellyG

35 Weeks today!! Woop Woop!

I'm assuming we are all still here & doing really well? Anyone any niggles, shows etc? Its February this time next week!! 

I fell down a couple of stairs last night, landed on my feet but oh my god my pelvis is sore! Paracetamol & bed today me thinks. 

And I just want to give a big 2 Fingers! to all the people (not on here) who said.. ooohhh you'll not last & twins are always born early.. Blah blah! Get it up you!! 

:) 

I'm a little bit ecstatic that I'm here. Can you tell? lol

xx


----------



## wondertwins

Way to go, Melly! I'm 31 weeks today and feeling pretty stoked about it. :happydance: I actually feel much better now than I did at 28 weeks. I guess the boys are starting to nestle into nice comfy spots for the rest of the ride. I feel increased pressure in the pelvic region, and sometimes I swear my pubic bone is going to split in two :shock: but it's so nice to be able to breathe!!!! :thumbup:

Anyone else having swelling down in the nether regions? :blush: I suppose that I don't have to worry about the twinnies coming early because everything is swollen so tight I don't think they could get out if they wanted!!! :rofl:


----------



## Miss MellyG

yes I have swollen lady parts too. In fact when I get undressed my OH laughs & calls it my fat fanny! In the nicest possible way of course. :D

x


----------



## bumpfortwo

i hate that whole swollen lady parts, really hope that goes down quickly post birth!

well had my scan today and babies both breech so finally booked in for a section, had a little cry as wanted natural and still may be a chance but am now preped for the section. 20th feb babies should be here! apart from that i feel o.k although the heartburn is still horrid.

last leg hey ladies, have to say it feels quite slow now guess thats the waiting game.

hope you are o.k mel after your little fall. i have to say i keep bumping into things forget how far out front i am with this bump!


----------



## tripletsOMG

hello ladies wanted to check in. Had another run of early labor 3 mins apart 10hrs I even had pool ready this time. There was nothing fake about these ones they hurt and got stronger and longer. Then they stopped so I could sleep lol. well i am 16 days from my edd so I am still waiting too! Oh and i have one head down one breech not sure who will come out first neither is engaged so i only have leftie and rightie no longer A and B lol


----------



## Misscheifmake

Hey guys, looks like I'm just going to miss on feb as set for a section on the 30th. Both transverse and not looking to move! 

Scan at 36+2 put twin one (boy) at 6lb14 and twin 2 (girl) at 7lb9 so looking very good and big! 

Just want it done now as so uncomfortable :) 

Hope everyone is holding up ok x


----------



## bumpfortwo

tripletsOMG said:


> hello ladies wanted to check in. Had another run of early labor 3 mins apart 10hrs I even had pool ready this time.

Those twins really are giving you the runaround, bet its frustrating when it comes to an end. Surely you must be close now. Have they said when they will induce you or will they let you go to 40 weeks?




Misscheifmake said:


> Hey guys, looks like I'm just going to miss on feb as set for a section on the 30th. Both transverse and not looking to move!
> 
> Scan at 36+2 put twin one (boy) at 6lb14 and twin 2 (girl) at 7lb9 so looking very good and big!
> 
> Just want it done now as so uncomfortable :)

good weights there, wishing you all the best for the 30th. xxx


----------



## wondertwins

So we now have 4 moms in the 37 week range -- Trip, Busymum and Misscheifmake. Hugs to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## tripletsOMG

bumpfortwo said:


> tripletsOMG said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies wanted to check in. Had another run of early labor 3 mins apart 10hrs I even had pool ready this time.
> 
> Those twins really are giving you the runaround, bet its frustrating when it comes to an end. Surely you must be close now. Have they said when they will induce you or will they let you go to 40 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misscheifmake said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, looks like I'm just going to miss on feb as set for a section on the 30th. Both transverse and not looking to move!
> 
> Scan at 36+2 put twin one (boy) at 6lb14 and twin 2 (girl) at 7lb9 so looking very good and big!
> 
> Just want it done now as so uncomfortable :)Click to expand...
> 
> good weights there, wishing you all the best for the 30th. xxxClick to expand...

False starts are frustrating but i hear more common with 4th babies and more irritable uterus from being so big. I wont be induced unless some medical complication arises we are planning a homebirth. So just have to wait it out I guess


----------



## XoxoMommy

I'm new here.. almost 38 weeks pregnant with twins :)


----------



## tripletsOMG

XoxoMommy said:


> I'm new here.. almost 38 weeks pregnant with twins :)

hi xoxo congrats and welcome just saw ur bump pic lovely. Ur almost 38 or 37 thought the pic said 36+6 ? Anyways hope to hear more on ur Feb double bump journey!


----------



## XoxoMommy

Yeah, the last one (36-6) is the last pic that I've taken, so far.. lol I'm due Feb 10th, I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow.

Right now, I'm honestly extremely miserable. Moving around in bed and getting up to walk after laying down is probably the hardest thing to do. Otherwise, I've had a pretty good pregnancy. But I have nothing to compare it to considering its my first! I have a doctors appointment today and I'm hoping something comes from it, lol. I want to meet my little ones and I'm just overall ready for this to be done with.


----------



## Misscheifmake

Oh I feel like that too - the last couple of weeks have been harder than ever. I am so keen to get them out now and say hello to them!

What's your hospitals policy on delivery? Mine have been booked for a section on Monday but if natural don't think they let you go much past 38 weeks 

xx


----------



## tripletsOMG

XoxoMommy said:


> Yeah, the last one (36-6) is the last pic that I've taken, so far.. lol I'm due Feb 10th, I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Right now, I'm honestly extremely miserable. Moving around in bed and getting up to walk after laying down is probably the hardest thing to do. Otherwise, I've had a pretty good pregnancy. But I have nothing to compare it to considering its my first! I have a doctors appointment today and I'm hoping something comes from it, lol. I want to meet my little ones and I'm just overall ready for this to be done with.

i'm due the 10th but its my 4th and 5th:happydance: I just started feeling heavy last few days this last few weeks have been draggging most definately. If u ladies are only going to 38 i will def be the last one pregnant lol


----------



## missiethegal

tripletsOMG said:


> i'm due the 10th but its my 4th and 5th:happydance: I just started feeling heavy last few days this last few weeks have been draggging most definately. If u ladies are only going to 38 i will def be the last one pregnant lol

Hard to say... docs have my due date set 5 days later than I *know* it should be. It was a nice reassurance at first before I knew twins, but now, I really don't want those extra 5 days tacked on!:nope:
I should be 38 weeks this weekend but docs have me at 37 today:wacko:
We'll see what he has to say tomorrow.


----------



## Miss MellyG

Well it's February tomorrow ladies!

Hope everyone is well?

Congratulations again to triplets & also mischief - hopefully everything went ok with the section yesterday. 

I had my last consultant appointment today & everything looks good, looks like I'll be going all the way to 38 weeks. 2 weeks tomorrow! 

Mel x


----------



## bumpfortwo

as you say mel feb approaching... countdown for you and dippytink for valentines day. i am booked in at 37 weeks for section so will be 20th for me x with busymum5 and tripletsomg delivering it all seems to be getting rather real now! cant wait to hear mischiefs update

am feeling o.k although just very tired and struggle with walking too far.


----------



## wondertwins

Melly, Dippy and Bumpfortwo... you are all getting so close!! Eeek!!!

I'm 32 weeks today and had my first NST. The doctor came rushing into the room after watching the monitor from his office. He wanted to know if I could feel the contractions I was having. DUH!! That's what I've been saying for weeks. He was a little concerned about how regular they are, but after the ultrasound, he was feeling much better. Baby A is measuring 3 lbs. 12 oz. and Baby B is measuring 3 lbs. 4 oz. My cervix has shortened to 2 cm, but I'm not dilated and there is no funneling. So he's still positive about my making it to 36 weeks (February 28). Regardless... my scheduled delivery has been set for 37 weeks (March 5).


----------



## wondertwins

At the hospital with preterm labor. Babes are good and not dilating, but can't seem to get ctx to stop. :(


----------



## Miss MellyG

Oh No WT, Hope they can stop the contractions, you are in the best place though & I'm sure your babes will be fine. 

Thinking of you though xxx :hugs:


----------



## bumpfortwo

echo mels thoughts, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## bumpfortwo

ladies i give up on the heartburn, gaviscon, peppermint not working does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## bumpfortwo

Hows everyone doing? Mel and Dippytink really only a few more days to go - how are you feeling?

Well I had a scan just over 35 week mark the other day and both still breech so cracking on with the section on 20th feb. they are whoppers! fundal measurement is 50 weeks and their weights were 6.4 and 6.8lbs which means they are likely to be shy of 8lb each - no wonder i feel so huge! their is little room now but they are both doing well. no braxton hicks or anything (which i had from 36 weeks with first child) just an enormous tummy!

All getting rather exciting now, am really shattered. I want to sleep but moving the bump around is a mission.

Hope Wondertwins is out of hospital. i havn't seen an update from you except you were off that nasty magnesium 

love to all you twin mummies - home stretch now!


----------



## wondertwins

Hey, bumpfortwo! :wave: I'm still in the hospital, but doing well. I'm now 33 +2, and the doctor plans to keep me here until at least 34 weeks. At that point, he'll consider letting me go home since he'll be less concerned about stopping labor. I'm staying busy by doing some work from my bed, so boredom hasn't hit me too hard. And the babies are doing really well, which helps keep me focused.

As for your giant babies... OMG!!! That's amazing! I'm glad to hear everything is going well even though they're being stubborn breech babies. 

Hope everyone else is doing well too. I can't wait for the parade of twin pictures to come!!!


----------



## DippyTink

Well that's me done for appointments now - had my last scan on Tuesday- both boys are still growing well and there is only about 3oz difference in size between them ! Twin 1 is actually slightly ahead of his dates and twin 2 is what he should be ! 
Had my last midwife appointment today - blood pressure is still fine, which considering how nervous about the section I am, was surprising - I thought it would be through the roof !! 

I'll let you girls into a secret - I am petrified of the csection ! I'm trying to do my best swan impression but I'll be honest - I've been in tears every day in a moment of madness. I know everyone says everything will be fine and deep down, I know it wil be too but I just hate hospitals and everything about them ! 
I'm dreading the thing in my hand, epidural, catheter and basically everything else that happens during the process ! If it wasn't for my twin boys at the end of it, I think I would be an absolute wreck !!! 
I'm very lucky though as I'm having my OH and possibly my mum come into surgery with me (she works closely with my consultant!) so I'm hoping that will calm my nerves - although I imagine she'll be an emotional wreck too !! 

Hope all you girls are feeling better about the upcoming arrivals, than I am ! 
X x


----------



## bumpfortwo

i agree DT the section freaks the hell out of me, but my friend just had an emergency one and said actually all in all it was not as bad as she thought and after 5 days she was feeling better. i had an epidural with my first so was wired up to various machines, its more the whole knife thing that gets me. 

Glad to hear babies are well WT, lbet you cant wait to get back to your own bed. when i visited the hospital the other day i realised how uncomfortable hospitals were - especially the open wards.


----------



## wondertwins

Dippy- There are things about a vaginal delivery that scare me to death: uncertainty about length or difficulty of labor, potential injury to lady parts (which was a big problem when I delivered DS), and most of all the potential for a mixed delivery if Twin B doesn't cooperate. On the other hand, I'm also scared of a c-section: that whole knife thing is pretty freaky. :wacko: In other words, I've come to realize that I'm going to be freaked out by whatever type of birth I have. :haha: At the end of the day, we'll all make it through it and our fear of what is to come will quickly take a backseat to our fear of everything else involved in raising two little munchkins. :haha: :twinboys:

Bumpfortwo- I'm actually loving this hospital bed, and wish I could take it home with me!! I have seriously had some of the best sleep in months. It's this fancy high tech mattress that automatically inflates with air as I move about so that I never have any pressure point pain on any part of my body. :cloud9: Think they'll notice if I roll it out of here with me? :shhh: And my private room is quite large with a pull out couch for DH to sleep on, several recliners, a rocking chair, a table and refrigerator. I keep referring to it as the princess suite. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







view 2.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 6









view 1.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Miss MellyG

Hi to all those still here :wave: (I say thing because mom.to.many's day has been & gone & as far as I believe the section went smoothly & her boys are doing great) 
BFT - cracking weights!! You must be so uncomfortable! Only 10 days left!!
WT - you are doing really well keeping those babies in! Hang on in there girlie, you are doing a stirling job. Jesus woman your hospital looks like a flipping hotel room!! I am well jealous! I have been sleeping on the sofa now since last weekend!!
DT - Please don't stress yourself out over the section. It will all be smooth & relaxed, the nurses & Dr's will help you through it, you will have an anaesthetist right next to your head & if you feel anything then he/she will make sure you are topped up sufficiently. You wont feel the catheter at all. 
Have a think about afterwards.. have you thought about having a birth plan? I know its a section but there are still some things you can influence. Might keep your mind busy over the weekend.
Mine for example is.. 
- What sort of music you want on in the background?
- I want my partner to announce whether they are boys or girls & nobody else
- Who is going to do the skin to skin contact with baby 1 while baby 2 is coming into the world? I have got an XXL T-Shirt for my man to wear under the scrubs & all being well if the babies are ok, he will be having the skin to skin time with both until such time I am stitched up & in a position to hold the babies. 

Well I had a small stint in hospital myself last week, thought the babies were coming, was having contractions every 8 minutes when I called the labour ward, which were then 6 minutes apart when I left home & then by time I got to labour ward were 2 and a half minutes apart! All paperwork was done in preparation for me to have the section that day (Last Wednesday) I think it was, my cervix did not open at all. With a lot of determination from myself, rest & drinking plenty of water I managed to stop the contractions! 
So this is my last weekend with my son as a single child & I plan to do as much as I can with him & spoil him rotten. 

Can't wait now! 4 days left!! Woop Woop!

Mel x


----------



## bumpfortwo

i keep thinking of music, mel have you chosen have they told you that you can take an ipod in? i think i want something upbeat as anything chilled will probably set my hormones off and i will start crying!

cant wait for mom to many to tell us the news, great to hear her boys arrived safe x


----------



## red mom2b

Just had a growth scan. I'm excited to say the boys are 6lb4oz and 6lb2oz at 35 weeks. Two more weeks to go! I can't wait to meet them!


----------



## wondertwins

Redmom- Those are some fabulous weights!!!!

So how many of us are there left??? It seems like we've had a flurry of babies this week. :happydance:

I was finally released from the hospital yesterday. YAY!!! I'm on modified bed rest at home, and the doctor is scheduling appointments twice per week. I potentially still have 2.5 more weeks, but my doctor seems to think they could come at any time, so I'm trying to prepare myself for whatever comes my way.


----------



## bumpfortwo

agree with WT what great weights for identicals thats roughly where mine were at and they are non identicals.

glad you are back home WT, bet you are glad to be home xx

so mom to many, dippytink and mel have all had theirs. i am in my last few days so should have an update end of next week (wont have internet access all next week so no way of updating). all getting rather real now - so excited that my worries of surgery are just a passing thought.


----------



## wondertwins

Wow, I swear my pubic bone is going to snap in two it hurts so bad. 

Physically, I've hit a wall and don't know how I can make it much longer. Mentally, I'm not quite ready for them to be here. I know I'll be fine no matter when they come. I just wish "fine" would hurry up and get here. :haha:


----------



## red mom2b

It's so reassuring to see that everyone's twins are doing so well. I can't wait, 9 more days! Wonder, I think I might be approaching that wall you are talking about. It's been a rather easy pregnancy, but I'm ready to meet me boys!


----------



## bumpfortwo

its funny as a twin mum was talking about hitting the wall to me very early on in my pregnacy and here i am a day before the section and in all honesty i know what she meant. I really hit it at 34 weeks and now god just so ready - my butt, back and everything is seriously giving up.

keep going ladies and will update as soon as I can get online. xxxx


----------



## wondertwins

Good luck bumpfortwo! :hugs:

I had an appointment and growth scan today. Heart rates are happy and reactive, cervix is holding, and fluid levels are good. However, baby B is measuring quite a bit smaller than baby A. (4 lb. 8 oz. versus 5 lb. 12 oz.) The doctor told me not toworry about it since the boys both look so healthy, but he has moved my next appointment up to this Thursday in case he feels like he needs to go ahead and deliver them.

Btw... Who else is on FB?


----------



## Misscheifmake

Late update from me but Samuel and Emma were born by c-sec on the 30th jan.

Already have me wrapped around their little fingers and I am completely obsessed with them.

Good luck to everyone else with their arrivals and a big well done to those who have delivered xxx


----------



## red mom2b

Congrats Misschief. Wonder, I'm glad everything else is looking good. Keep us updated about what happens on Thursday.


----------



## Bumblebee117

hey ladies,

ella and finn were born 2 weeks ago at 36+3 without any complications, went into labour on my own and had them vaginally! they are perfectly healthy (slightly jaundiced) and happy and we love every minute with them. 

also, we were allowed home 2 days after they were born! :)

good luck to all of you who are still waiting - it is worth all the discomforts and pains etc. 

:hug:


----------



## red mom2b

So happy for you Bumblebee! That's great news!


----------



## lizziedripping

Congrats Mishief and Bumble :hugs: 

Please, please, please ladies post your wonderful news and birth stories in a new thread on here - I only found you here by chance, and lots of the other twin Mummies have probably missed that you've had your babies. Xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Good point Lizzie. :)

FYI... At today's doctor's visit, he decided that it was best to go ahead and schedule my C section for tomorrow morning. Baby B is a fair bit smaller than Baby A (whereas they've been really close throughout the rest of the pregnancy), and he's not as reactive as they would like. So the doctor thinks he's a bit stressed, so it's safest to go ahead and deliver them now. I'm 35 + 3, so, I feel good about it.

I'll keep everyone posted when I can. :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Ooo, good luck WT - I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## red mom2b

I went to the doctor yesterday since I started getting really dizzy and light headed. I was hoping they'd say they'd just take the babies. I was still having contractions on the NST, but still not dilated. I've reached the "I wanna be done" point. Time seems to be going by so slowly while I wait this last week.


----------



## red mom2b

Any other Feb babies still out there? I can't wait 3 days!


----------

